# How do I make digital cube images or templates?



## NooberCuber (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering how to make digital cube templates or images.
What I mean is a digital picture of a cube showing 1, 2, or 3 sides of the cube.
Like the ones on speedsolving.ccom



What programs are used to make these images?
Are they made so you can just swap the colors out or does one have to make each and everyone indiviually?

Any imformation would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## unsolved (Jun 8, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Hi, I was wondering how to make digital cube templates or images.
> What I mean is a digital picture of a cube showing 1, 2, or 3 sides of the cube.
> Like the ones on speedsolving.ccom
> View attachment 5191
> ...



You can go to Visual Cube. Pass the parameters into the URL and you get your cube:

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=gif&size=500&pzl=4&alg=x2RLFBRLFBRLFB


----------



## NooberCuber (Jun 8, 2015)

unsolved said:


> You can go to Visual Cube. Pass the parameters into the URL and you get your cube:
> 
> http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=gif&size=500&pzl=4&alg=x2RLFBRLFBRLFB



Wow! Thank You!

Is there somewhere to generate a randomly scrambled cube?
or do I just have to put random moves into thr generator?

Also, is there a tutorial for this somewhere that I could read or watch?
I read the weage but I'm still a bit confused.


----------



## unsolved (Jun 8, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Wow! Thank You!
> 
> Is there somewhere to generate a randomly scrambled cube?
> or do I just have to put random moves into thr generator?
> ...



Mostly just play around with a URL to see what it does.

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=gif&size=300&pzl=3&alg=x2URLFD2F%27R%27BDF2R2U2

The "size=300" is how large the cube is in pixels.
"pzl=3" means 3x3x3. You can change it to 4,5,6,7... whatever cube size you want
"alg=" is the moves you make. I just entered some random letters for a 3x3x3 scramble above.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jun 8, 2015)

unsolved said:


> Mostly just play around with a URL to see what it does.
> 
> http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=gif&size=300&pzl=3&alg=x2URLFD2F%27R%27BDF2R2U2
> 
> ...



Which export format would be best to put the cub image into a video?
png or jpeg

thanks for all the info


----------

